

When web sites fail: Don't throw good money after bad - 4midori
http://http://versastudio.com/articles/when-web-sites-fail-dont-throw-good-money-after-bad

======
lazugod
The URL should be [http://versastudio.com/articles/when-web-sites-fail-dont-
thr...](http://versastudio.com/articles/when-web-sites-fail-dont-throw-good-
money-after-bad)

